# Judo and Shuai Jiao



## Goosebumps (Nov 3, 2022)

What do you guys think about studying Shuai Jiao alongside judo and bjj? Thinking about doing this trio


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 3, 2022)

If you've got the time for it, go for it. 3 different ways to look at grappling. 

That said, if you're taking away time you'd be training judo or bjj to train shuai jiao, I'd try to stick to one or two arts. Just use all 3 if you've got time for each without any interference.


----------



## Holmejr (Nov 3, 2022)

I think BJJ would compliment SJ really well. Are you well versed in SJ?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 3, 2022)

The retired main coach Wang De-Yin in Beijing Physical College who trained the Chinese Olympic Judo team and Chinese Olympic wrestling team was a Tienjing style SC guy. Wang's teaching assistant told me that he only trained SC from Wang for a year and half. The rest of the time he trained Judo and wrestling from Wang.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 3, 2022)

Goosebumps said:


> What do you guys think about studying Shuai Jiao alongside judo and bjj? Thinking about doing this trio


These are all similar on standup.  judo and BJJ esp obviously more ground related.  

Keep in mind all three are harsh on the bod.  Tread carefully.


----------



## Goosebumps (Nov 3, 2022)

Goosebumps said:


> What do you guys think about studying Shuai Jiao alongside judo and bjj? Thinking about doing this trio


I’m gonna be studying it through a group whose 3 hours from me under the United States Shuai ciao association. I’m gonna be doing online classes and in person classes once a month. I was wondering what grappling art best compliments Shuai jiao bjj or judo? I have a dojo where I live who provides both bjj and judo for the price of one. Or I could just do bjj at a bjj/mma gym near me and study Shuai jiao? What would you guys do in this situation? Since I can’t get a lot of in person SJ training I need to consistently be training a grappling art in person. That’s kinda my situation


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 3, 2022)

Is there a reason you need to study shuai jiao? Personally I think bjj and judo would work perfectly in covering all your grappling needs. Shuai jiao once a month on top of that would be fine, to get more experience/diversity, but is not necessary, especially as a beginner (which I'm assuming from your questions). Is there something that I'm missing here?


----------



## Goosebumps (Nov 3, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Is there a reason you need to study shuai jiao? Personally I think bjj and judo would work perfectly in covering all your grappling needs. Shuai jiao once a month on top of that would be fine, to get more experience/diversity, but is not necessary, especially as a beginner (which I'm assuming from your questions). Is there something that I'm missing here?


Yeah I’m most likely going to go train bjj/judo it’s a great opportunity and a great price for two grappling arts. I’m just studying Shuai jiao because it’s interesting and I’d like to compete in it


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 3, 2022)

Goosebumps said:


> Yeah I’m most likely going to go train bjj/judo it’s a great opportunity and a great price for two grappling arts. I’m just studying Shuai jiao because it’s interesting and I’d like to compete in it


Do you have anywhere nearby to compete?
My experience has been that if there is nowhere close by that trains an art, there's also no nearby competition venues for it. On the other end of that, if there's a nearby venue that hosts competitions of an art, finding where the athletes train can give you a nearby location to train.


----------



## Goosebumps (Nov 5, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Do you have anywhere nearby to compete?
> My experience has been that if there is nowhere close by that trains an art, there's also no nearby competition venues for it. On the other end of that, if there's a nearby venue that hosts competitions of an art, finding where the athletes train can give you a nearby location to train.


I don’t have those competitions near me. I think I’m gonn bail on SJ and just focus on bjj/judo two arts I can actually physically train. Plus my hands will be full mentally and physically as it is with both those arts.


----------

